# AuSable Kings



## Chinooker (Oct 22, 2002)

Hey everyone, how's it going? I'm so excited that it's that time of year again. I live a good distance away from the AuSable, and want to at least get a salmon report on the river before I decide to head up for my yearly salmon pilgrimage. A report would be greatly appreciated. Thanks alot and tight lines!


----------



## wackoangler (Jun 1, 2003)

You could just be like me and make it a weekly pilgrimage. Would probably increase your chances for success a bunch..


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Since you two live fairly close, and both want to fish the Ausable, you could probably at least save a ton on gas and go together. For reliable reports, call Wellmans at 989 739 2869.

There are not even any significant numbers of Kings at Tippy dam. This is the overall warmest Summer on record in 100 years - even warmer on average than 1988, when we had a record number of days over 90*, and 6 days (in the Detroit area) over 100*. Add to that the fact the Northern Michigan is in an even worse drought this year than they have had the last 7 years or so - which were all horrible, and the fish simply are not running the rivers.

I usually fish the Ausable the last week of October for Steelhead (not doing that this year), and I normally see hundreds of spawning Salmon each day, in the 5 miles or so of river I fish. Last year I don't think I saw 100 Kings in the week. They just were not there. And the fish I saw were all scrawny and most were very small. For what you will spend to get there and back, you might want to wait - and go to the West side of the State. Or you can go further North and try Rogers City, where there apparently are still good numbers of Kings, and fat healthy Kings, too. Those fish probably swim around the tip of the Mitt to eat. Rogers City gets the largest plant of Kings in Michigan.

There are some pretty interesting threads in the Cold Water forum about the state of the Lake Huron fishery. Lots of ideas, lots of information, not too much complaining. Sounds like nature has to find its balance.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent Post Fishndude!!


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

I agree with fishndude.
I see the river is still running warm at just slightly above 71 degres. 
When I use to fish up there alot I would usaully start seeing alot of salmon come in around the first week of october. Thats also when things would start to get crowded 
I'll probably be coming up this next weekend just for the heck of it. I don't expect to find much. In fact I expect I'll probably get skunked. Just would rather be there while it's still peaceful. Even if it means getting skunked.


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

took a lill drive on the motorcycle yesterday............
stopped at the high banks,dam,few other un-named spots.......

no fish
zip
nada
zero
temp was 72.2
afew more weeks yet boys

:rant:


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

The outlook seems pretty bleak. Can't really say the Kings are staging for a run at the river. We covered a lot of ground from the pierhead to 125 feet of water this past weekend. I would compare the numbers of fish that are being caught at the present time to those that we have seen during early and mid August in the good old days.....

I could be wrong...but I have fished from Foote Dam out to the deep water for the last 23 years, and this is the worst scenario that my once sharp memory can recall. I really expect little dribs and drabs of fish making their way up the river, but not like we are used to..

Done with fishing until December...bow season is just around the corner.


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

yep going to be a ruff year for the east side, untill the DRN gets off thier collective butts and flips a coin to see what they are going to do about the lack of fish in hurron....have several good friends who charter on hurron one in particular has been a skipper for longer than I can recall....the story is the same..lots of lakers no salmon or very few salmon per the required logs


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Don't know if there's any truth to it, but it seems pretty close.....an old timer once told me that the big run (if there is one at all this year) will come in after the first big frost in the area. Not sure when that will happen with these temps.


----------



## Lucky Chuck (Sep 24, 2005)

the old timer is right,I cant tell you guys how many years Ive fished up in that area after a quote on quote slow year come november and I slam fresh kings.Im not saying the fishery isnt slower then what it once was ,but Im sure itll recover after a few years and I bet more fish will run later this year due to the warm summer.So try late guys try late


----------



## MICHBORN/USABRED (Mar 15, 2005)

Nothing to brag about but last weekend, I was up and fishing off the bottom for cats, with nightcrawlers, yes, nightcrawlers, and I hooked into a 13lb. male Chinook. Only fish all night but not complaining!!!


----------

